# Is there such thing as....



## Dan Mott (Jul 21, 2013)

A job that you can get paid for to do sample library reviews? I'm guessing not.

I would like to take my sample obsessions and put them to good use. I think that I would be capable of doing really in depth sample library reviews. Not too long and not too short, with no rambling and straight to the point stuff. I'd really enjoy it. I have come up with a certain structure on how I'd present them.

However, first thing is first. I will need a program that can record my screen. Any suggestions? I am on a PC. 2nd, I will review a library to show my approach.

My aim for all this is to make it easier for everyone to make library purchases. I know it can be tough, considering many of them cannot be demoed, ect. Of course there would be certain individuals who would disagree with my opinions, but that is all welcome. 

Videos in the past have been based on tracks written for them and general doodling, but I want to go more in depth and present my videos in a way that would help me personally, make a decision if I were watching someone review a library in the same way I will be.

I will not be bias either. I will also be wanting to promote libraries for developers this way. 

My approach my not even be new, but it's worth a shot and I guess you will see when I get a program for my first review :D



Thank you


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 21, 2013)

> Not too long and not too short, with no rambling and straight to the point stuff.


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 21, 2013)

Daniel James @ Sun Jul 21 said:


> > Not too long and not too short, with no rambling and straight to the point stuff.



Hahaha. 

I wasn't giving you a clue there DJ. Was just making a point. Short and sweet.


----------



## re-peat (Jul 21, 2013)

Dan-Jay @ Sun Jul 21 said:


> (...) I will not be bias either. I will also be wanting to promote libraries for developers this way. (...)


You can’t be “unbiased” and “wanting to promote libraries for developers” at the same time, Dan. If you’re serious about doing these reviews and, even more importantly, if you want to be taken serious yourself as a reviewer, you need to stay as far away as you can from developers (and/or any business- or profit-related considerations), and certainly not aim to serve them in whichever way you believe they prefer to be served. Such opportunism, on the one hand, and honest reviewing, on the other, don't go very well together, you see. 
Yes, you’ll be needing a bit of courage and wisdom as well.
Without that, you’ll soon end up in Alexander-land: that murky swamp of self-serving spinelessness, where nothing but the most incompetent, useless and ridiculous reviews are produced.

Why not do a few test reviews and post them here? If they’re really good, you’ll know soon enough, and it will help should you ever decide to go knocking on some doors.

_


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 21, 2013)

Anybody can do reviews but to get PAID for them, you have to establish some credibility in the marketplace as an "expert."

Which despite Piet's nasty attack, Peter Alexander has done over a large period of years, which is why he is successful at it.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 21, 2013)

I actually wanted to do reviews too.
But my internet connection is preventing me from uploading anything longer then 2 minutes to the tubes. 
Which is _good_, because most of them would have been highlighting flaws and shortcuts. :? 

But as soon as I get a proper connection together. There will be reviews.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 21, 2013)

I've run the whole distance (in another genre than music) from user to reviewer to expert to alpha-tester, and from there to consultant, developer and dealer. This was not planned but came very natural to me. Such work can be highly effective because of the cumulated knowledge and - if done well - lead to many synergies and win-win situations. And such carreers can really push forward an industry.

However there is one thing always on trial: your integrity. I've always been strict in that regard which made clients love what I did and said but was irritating to business partners sometimes. Truth can be inconvenient and you have to learn how to get the message over effectively (read: without destroying) in which correlation (read: in public and behind closed doors). After a while I decided to quit this field but it was a highly interesting and decently lucrative experience.

Regarding integrity: Your integrity is the highest value of all (at least for me). I did never accept money or any other goods as compensation for reviews or for posting my opinion anywhere. Not even NFR versions of software. While I wish Piet would write text as subtle as music one thing is certainly true: Once you accept a NFR version for a review you are most likely emotionally dependent.

Enterprises sometimes search for middlemen to 'work the internet' but that is _not _the way to success (at least not for me).


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 21, 2013)

I only post review products I like. If I don't mostly like it, I don't write the review and I give the developer back the product. After all, what good is an NFR for a product you will not use?


----------



## nikolas (Jul 21, 2013)

Hannes: For some reason your quote got deleted... :( Here's my reply to your last paragraph!

Nope, not really...

I see your point and I agree, but you can always prove everyone wrong with your words, your review and your actions...

Even if you accept an NFR you can still talk shite about it, if you think that this is all that's worth! 

This is a problem I've been kinda facing recently with Editions Musica Ferrum. How can I speak highly enough for the music that I publish and I gain from? Well... at first there's the very true issue that I TRULY love the music that I publish (otherwise I wouldn't be able to promote it, and this goes both ways (I've declined quite a few works to publish, exactly because I would be unable to publish them!). But moreover the very idea that I'm using MY money and MY time to publish the works that I do should be proof enough that I believe in them, right? So I never ever accept payment to publish music scores! The composers are not my clients; the general public is! Nor I've ever accepted any kind of sponsorship, though this might change in the future, if I can secure a strong enough independence for myself and EMF!

PS. I tried to hotlink the link to EMF, and it wouldn't post. Not sure why... ???


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jul 21, 2013)

Dan-Jay @ Sun Jul 21 said:


> A job that you can get paid for to do sample library reviews? I'm guessing not.



The number of people who get paid to write reviews in music technology can be counted between two hands. Those who get paid to do it as a full time job in music technology can probably be numbered on one hand. Those who do write reviews for which they're paid earn an average of $0.05 to $0.10 _per word_. The standard music tech review is about 1000 words long andvtakes 20-40 hours to research and write. Do the math.

Compare music tech reviews to A.O. Scott, Janet Maslin and others at the NY Times who get paid serious six-figure salaries to write reviews of books, movies, plays, concerts, and the occasional new concert work. 

In technology, David Pogue, a former Broadway show conductor, gets paid well by the NY Times along with having an excellent set of books called the Missing Manual Series, done on programs that move 100,000 units or more. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Pogue

Then there's Walt Mossberg of the Wall Street Journal:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walt_Mossberg

A key criteria for writing excellent reviews is that you must demonstrate your excellence in writing prose. In short, to review well, you must be able to write well.


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 21, 2013)

Piet - yes, what I said didn't make sense. I actually want to display honest video reviews, not reviews that are under some sort of guidelines from a developer. So I guess promoting isn't what I am doing really. 

Jay - I am not an expert at anything at this point in my life, but what is it exactly that I should aim to be an expert at, review wise? I am guessing sample programming, ect? I figured I'd just give it a go for all of you to see, then if I say something that is completely wrong, I am hoping you and many others would chime in and tell me so.

So I think from reading this thread, I shouldn't be thinking of getting paid then, I could potentially never get paid, but I would still have fun doing it.

I wouldn't say that I am a bad writer. I don't have the most diverse vocab in the world, but nothing to stop me from writing a good review. If I do end up writing the review up, I guess ill get better as I write more.


----------



## Martin K (Jul 21, 2013)

Looking forward to see your videos Dan-Jay. The more info the better, "expert" or not 

best,
Martin


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 21, 2013)

Dan-Jay @ Sun Jul 21 said:


> Piet - yes, what I said didn't make sense. I actually want to display honest video reviews, not reviews that are under some sort of guidelines from a developer. So I guess promoting isn't what I am doing really.
> 
> Jay - I am not an expert at anything at this point in my life, but what is it exactly that I should aim to be an expert at, review wise? I am guessing sample programming, ect? I figured I'd just give it a go for all of you to see, then if I say something that is completely wrong, I am hoping you and many others would chime in and tell me so.
> 
> ...



Well, you may _eventually_ get paid if enough people read you, like what you read, decide you know what you are talking about, etc. so that you have credibility with them.

For me, the turning point was writing pretty well received books on Logic Pro. That gave me some credibility with some people.


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 21, 2013)

Martin K @ Mon Jul 22 said:


> Looking forward to see your videos Dan-Jay. The more info the better, "expert" or not
> 
> best,
> Martin



Cheers! Just need to get a program and write one up. I have already chosen the library I will do first.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Let me know if you need a jingle


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 21, 2013)

Jdiggity1 @ Mon Jul 22 said:


> Let me know if you need a jingle



hahaha. Sure thing


----------



## kb123 (Jul 22, 2013)

As Piet alluded to, there are very few internet reviews that are truly objective, whether direct payment, indirect payment (via nfr) or no payments were involved, as by definition, the reviewer will have built up an association with the developer in some form or another (good or bad)

So, if you can get NFR's or payments out of it ... just make it clear in your review and there shouldn't be an issue. For me, the problems come when people don't admit to the association.


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 22, 2013)

Just make sure you are clear about what you are doing upfront. I don't do reviews in my videos, I do overviews, or extended looks. I also structure my videos and explain how I have used it in the context of my work as a composer. I talk about what I would use, what I wouldn't use and how I would or wouldn't have like other certain bits of the product to be.

I always make a point that if I am saying something, particularly if its negative, I always show it at the same time. That way people can see what you mean and that you are not 'bashing' a library.

Remember that there are people who will ALWAYS disagree with you, doubt your credability, think you don't know what you are talking about. Best thing to do is jsut ignore those people, if they really don't like your work they will stop watching.....Although saying that I have had people who say outright they don't like my videos and think I am a hack, keep coming back to watch.

People will doubt you if you say something that doesn't agree with what they think. Quite often people will watch a review AFTER buying something, almost like purchase justification, so if you are shitting over a part they love they will get angry...again just ignore those people. Your opinions must ALWAYS be YOUR opinions. You can say whatever you like about something as long as its truly what you believe. People don't have to agree and thats ok.

Also be prepared for backlash if you say something negative about a popular company. After I had a look at how Hollywood Strings compares to LASS I received personal attacks and really offensive messages from people...who supported one company over the other.

In closing (lol I ramble again) Be clear about what you are doing. Say what you want as longs as its truley what you think. Backup what you say with evidence. Expect lots of negativity but remember its a disagreement with what you say not with who you are, which is perfectly fine. Like Chrichill said "You have enemies? Good. That means you've stood up for something, sometime in your life."

-DJ


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 22, 2013)

Daniel James @ Mon Jul 22 said:


> Just make sure you are clear about what you are doing upfront. I don't do reviews in my videos, I do overviews, or extended looks. I also structure my videos and explain how I have used it in the context of my work as a composer. I talk about what I would use, what I wouldn't use and how I would or wouldn't have like other certain bits of the product to be.
> 
> I always make a point that if I am saying something, particularly if its negative, I always show it at the same time. That way people can see what you mean and that you are not 'bashing' a library.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot DJ. I will take that in mind.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 22, 2013)

Daniel James @ Mon Jul 22 said:


> Expect lots of negativity but remember its a disagreement with what you say not with who you are, which is perfectly fine.
> -DJ



Best and most true sentence you have ever posted here about what it _should_ be IMHO. Unfortunately, the reality on the internet is frequently different.


----------



## Dominik Raab (Jul 22, 2013)

I do reviews for a German online magazine. It's not paid, but I can keep the NFR (not for resale, thus: promo) versions without limitations (although some developers don't allow you to use them commercially).

I see it this way: If I was paid, I'd buy libraries with the money. I'm not paid, but I get libraries. Same thing.



TL;DR: It's nothing to earn a living with, but you can save some money you'd spend on libraries otherwise.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jul 22, 2013)

Dominik Raab @ Mon Jul 22 said:


> I do reviews for a German online magazine. It's not paid, but I can keep the NFR (not for resale, thus: promo) versions without limitations (although some developers don't allow you to use them commercially).
> 
> I see it this way: If I was paid, I'd buy libraries with the money. I'm not paid, but I get libraries. Same thing.
> 
> ...



With RARE exception, this is how it works. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dominik Raab (Jul 22, 2013)

Peter Alexander @ Mon 22 Jul said:


> Dominik Raab @ Mon Jul 22 said:
> 
> 
> > I do reviews for a German online magazine. It's not paid, but I can keep the NFR (not for resale, thus: promo) versions without limitations (although some developers don't allow you to use them commercially).
> ...



You're welcome. 
It really saves you lots of money - I think I've got around 4000 bucks worth of sample libraries I didn't have to pay for. Nothing illegal, either. Reviewing is certainly worth your while - and you help others make purchasing decisions, too.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 22, 2013)

I have a buy and bash policy.
Since I paid for it, I can say what I want without Sugar Coating.
But thanks to forums, and trusting certain members after due time, I can say I haven't bought anything I didn't like in years, except for NI Drum Libraries, which I quickly got over once I installed Superior Drummer 2.0.

No need for reviews for me, just the same old forumites works just fine.
For example Jay A. is always stright up and can steer a guy in the right direction.
Same with John G.
And if Re-Peat likes something it has to be really good as he is hardest of all to please.
Oh and when Andrew K. says he's finally proud and excited about something, you know that Dog Will Hunt.


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 22, 2013)

chimuelo @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> I have a buy and bash policy.
> Since I paid for it, I can say what I want without Sugar Coating.
> But thanks to forums, and trusting certain members after due time, I can say I haven't bought anything I didn't like in years, except for NI Drum Libraries, which I quickly got over once I installed Superior Drummer 2.0.
> 
> ...



Well that's good that you have been happy with your purchases. Though, everyone has different tastes and styles and I do not think I would purchase a library based on what someone has said before seeing it for my self. Even someone I trust to have good taste, I still would have to be the final judge in the end. It's very personal. Perhaps you like everything Piet likes because you have similar tastes/playing styles and same with Jay and Andrew.K. You could all be in a band together .

There are reviews that I am sure already help people, but I would like to review in my own personal way... nit picking almost. It's those finer details that I want to know about, especially instruments being exposed in solo, ect.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 22, 2013)

Somewhat of a contradiction.. :?: 

You don't want to have faith in what others say, yet you wish to review said products and then hope others will have faith in you...... :wink: 

Why Yi Yaughtta.......


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 22, 2013)

chimuelo @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> Somewhat of a contradiction.. :?:
> 
> You don't want to have faith in what others say, yet you wish to review said products and then hope others will have faith in you...... :wink:
> 
> Why Yi Yaughtta.......



That is not why I am doing reviews. I am doing them to make purchases easier.. NOT for people to agree with me and buy it because *I* think it's good, or not buy it because I think it's bad.

I am approaching these reviews in a way that I would want to see reviews done. Then it's pretty much up to everyone to decide. If it makes it easier for people, then that's a bonus.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 23, 2013)

I've just done my first official online written review for a sample library.

I think it's nigh on impossible to do reviews in an entirely objective manner, you're always going to put your own needs to the fore. However, that is also your best way of making a success of it. If people enjoy what you're presenting and how you're presenting it, then it will take off. 

A one-stop shop for library reviews has the potential to take-off. The key things is to find balance between brevity and information. I see a lot of videos that just feel like a video presentation of the blurb for a product, which tells you next to nothing. And then you get Dan's videos whose timeframe can only be measured on a geological scale! But they show the library being used, which is great.

I've actually been asked by a company to do some videos for them (they must be suffering a very severe brain injury if they've seen my walkthrough videos of my own products!), which will mean having to be utterly polite about them. Which will be easy, because I wouldn't have said yes if I didn't like them and use them already.

The main thing is, just get on with it and do it. See what happens. You may not even want to go live with the first result, you may want to refine it. But you won't know until you try. Also, if you're going to launch a website with it, it'll probably be a good idea to have several videos to go live with - would probably be frustrating and detrimental to your cause if you only have one or two videos up.

God, I'm rambling...


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 23, 2013)

TheUnfinished @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> I've just done my first official online written review for a sample library.
> 
> I think it's nigh on impossible to do reviews in an entirely objective manner, you're always going to put your own needs to the fore. However, that is also your best way of making a success of it. If people enjoy what you're presenting and how you're presenting it, then it will take off.
> 
> ...



Interesting.

Do you suggest setting up a site before I do my review, or just do this one first and then worry about it later?

What screencast are you using or would you use?>


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 23, 2013)

I would honestly just do the first one and maybe show it to a very select few that I trusted. Then, once happy, I'd make a whole bunch of them to launch a website with.

Content is key for this kind of venture, so you need videos ready and future reviews lined up to launch with a bang and then keep things ticking over.

As for my set-up... it's a bit convoluted as PC s more complex than Mac (where I believe you can just whack on Screenflow and go). I use Camtasia for screen capture and record the Cubase audio within Cubase and my voice-over separately into Audacity. There may well be better ways, but I'm used to it now.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 23, 2013)

Dan-Jay @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> Do you suggest setting up a site before I do my review, or just do this one first and then worry about it later?


I wouldn't set up a site until you've gotten a following. Or at least have a few videos (or written reviews) so the site is worthy of visiting.

I'd take a page from the Daniel James playbook and post the videos here. Make a name for yourself where you'll have a decent sized audience. Once you have a few under your belt, and if they're good, _then_ people will go to your external site. Or hire you an established site.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 23, 2013)

TheUnfinished @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> As for my set-up... it's a bit convoluted as PC s more complex than Mac (where I believe you can just whack on Screenflow and go). I use Camtasia for screen capture and record the Cubase audio within Cubase and my voice-over separately into Audacity. There may well be better ways, but I'm used to it now.


Screenflow is nice, but I don't think it's any slicker than what you've already got going. I do my audio in the same way as you do. I run Logic and/or ProTools at the same time, then import that audio into Screenflow. Screenflow will record live audio, but I can never get exactly what I want that way.

With all the organization and video editing and audio editing, my videos tend to take a full day to make. I could do it much faster, but ironically, a shorter video takes much more time to make than a long video.


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 23, 2013)

So what would be easier. Screenflow or Camtasia?


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 23, 2013)

Screenflow is for Macs, Camtasia is for PC.


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 23, 2013)

Mike Greene @ Wed Jul 24 said:


> Screenflow is for Macs, Camtasia is for PC.



Thanks a lot. I will go with Camtasia then :D 299 though ~o) far out!

I am hoping to have the first review done by late Friday.



Thanks everyone for your help. Appreciate it!


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jul 23, 2013)

Camtasia has another product called snagit that is much cheaper and does pretty much the same thing. Less features though.


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 23, 2013)

Hmm. Snagit it def cheaper, but it seems you can only record static videos. I'm sure there are times where I would want the video to zoom in on a certain text, ect.

I'll give it a test. My friend has Adobe Premier, so I could edit it in there if I need some special Effects, ect.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jul 23, 2013)

Both are available with 30 day demos so try them out and see if it will work. Also, neither will record the audio if you are using your ASIO drivers. I believe there is a workaround if you use ASIO4all.

Since you use Reaper, there is a way around that. Reaper has a feature that will save the master's audio directly to disk. under the File menu. Just create a track in Reaper for your mic and there you go. Then you can use Premiere, or Camtasia to put the audio with the video. Just make sure to select 16bit for the Wav file as Camtasia doesn't like 24bit.


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 23, 2013)

Darthmorphling @ Wed Jul 24 said:


> Both are available with 30 day demos so try them out and see if it will work. Also, neither will record the audio if you are using your ASIO drivers. I believe there is a workaround if you use ASIO4all.
> 
> Since you use Reaper, there is a way around that. Reaper has a feature that will save the master's audio directly to disk. under the File menu. Just create a track in Reaper for your mic and there you go. Then you can use Premiere, or Camtasia to put the audio with the video. Just make sure to select 16bit for the Wav file as Camtasia doesn't like 24bit.



Great! Thank you sir.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 23, 2013)

I believe Wirecast by Telestream will also do what you want. mverta uses it, though it has a hefty price tag.


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 23, 2013)

Jdiggity1 @ Wed Jul 24 said:


> I believe Wirecast by Telestream will also do what you want. mverta uses it, though it has a hefty price tag.



500 >8o 

I will try out Snagit and if it does a good job I can edit it in Adobe Premier at my friends house.


----------

